# Suche Wago Target für 750-841



## dhgroe (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade ein Wago controller auf dem Tisch. Diesen möchte ich gern  einmal testen. Leider sagt mir das Web Based Mangement System., dass ich für meinen Controller  ( Firmware : 02.11.03 ( 14 ) ) ein neues Codesys Target benötige. Kann mir jemand ein aktuelles Target schicken ?

Hinweis ich benutze Codesys 2.3.7.2 ( Build 15 DEz 2006 )

Danke !


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2010)

Du kannst auf der Web-Seite des Controller, die Version umschalten, mit der dieser sich bei Codesys meldet (als schnelle Lösung).
Ich weiß, dass es geht, habe aber so ein Teil momentan nicht rumliegen, d.h.
ich weiß im Moment nicht wo das einzustellen war.

Bezüglich der Targets, wende dich bitte an den Wago-Support, du bekommst,
(sofern du die Software gekauft hast) relativ schnell einen Update-Link auf die Aktuelle Version zugesandt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dani (20 Februar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Du kannst auf der Web-Seite des Controller, die Version umschalten, mit der dieser sich bei Codesys meldet (als schnelle Lösung).



Auf der Controller-Website -> PLC -> PLC-Features -> Target ID den Haken bei "Use alternative Target ID" setzen und auf Submit drücken.


----------



## dhgroe (20 Februar 2010)

OK....habe in PLC FEATURES die Optione " Use alternative TArget ID " eingestellt.

Mal sehen ob es geht. Bei Wago bekomme ich leider kein Update, da ich den Controller bei EBAY gekauft habe.  Schicksal !!!


----------

